

How not to talk to the press - jasonkester
http://twiddla.blogspot.com/2009/03/how-not-to-talk-to-press.html

======
jws
I will add, and have repeated it to the offending indivual many times over the
years. _When speaking to reporters, do not use the phrase "coding in their
underwear" when describing your amazing employee retention rate._ It will show
up in the article and then the whole "shared corporate underwear" question
comes up.

------
Tangurena
Yep, I learned this when running for office last year. I tried using "No, you
can't have a pony" for a slogan, only to spend far too much time explaining
what it meant.

